# 2835 Niagara Falls Cadets



## cadet-wright (18 Jan 2006)

Just looking to see if anyone's even heard of my corps before. Leave your name and rank and that stuff please and thank you.


----------



## ouyin2000 (18 Jan 2006)

I have heard of your corps.

My name and rank is in my signature.


----------



## Kaziklu (20 Jan 2006)

I was a Member of your Corp in 1995-96 with Lt. Glenndenning for a brief time. 

I can't spell Bombadiar so I won't list it.


----------



## Clarkus (20 Jan 2006)

I used to do excercises with your corps. In Rockwood. Wondering if anyone is still around there...hhmmmm
I am and Ex cadet WO when I left. From Orangeville Lorne Scots.
Jenn


----------



## Kaziklu (20 Jan 2006)

I went on exercise in Rockwood with the lorne scots in 1995. don't know if you would have been a cadet then... but I know your corps and their funny headdress'


----------



## Burrows (20 Jan 2006)

Kaziklu said:
			
		

> I went on exercise in Rockwood with the lorne scots in 1995. don't know if you would have been a cadet then... but I know your corps and their funny headdress'


That would be the balmoral, tam o' shanter, or the glengarry, none of which are funny.


----------



## Kaziklu (21 Jan 2006)

I dunno depends on your sense of humour I suppose...


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (23 Jan 2006)

I must agree with the above statment. Although I respect them I do find them funny ;D. 
Back tot he topic though. I know of this unit anf have some good friends in it.


----------



## Clarkus (25 Jan 2006)

I loved my headress! I always wore it with pride. 
But yes I was in '95


----------



## Zedic_1913 (26 Jan 2006)

My former unit (1913 Ontario Regiment Oshawa) invited some cadets to attend our Junior and Senior Leadership training on the March Break 2004 and 2005.  I was staffing the courses during both of those years, so I had a chance to meet and work with cadets and officers from that unit.

Also about all the highland regalia ... I had the chance to experiment with highland headress (legitimatly) while on P&D staff, and in my opinon, nothing besides my beret feels right being on my head.


----------



## CI L. Phillips (30 Jan 2006)

I happen to be good friends with a few of your members, including Sarah Stewart and Jenn Conte...both of whom i had the privilege of working with as Blackdown Staff, 2004 and 2005. My home corps happens to be your sister corps, 2853 Simcoe Cadet corps, affiliated with 69 Battery and 56 Field.  ;D


----------



## S.Stewart (8 Feb 2006)

Laura, you know as well as I do, that sister corps or not, 2835 could kick your corps tail about six times over, and what is this high and mighty crap about it being a priviledge to work with me,,,,priviledge? obviously you were not in the same CFB Blackdown I was....lol just kidding. 

2835 was a good way to spend my 7 year cadet career, and leave some oh so lasting footprints along the way, i dont know if that is good or bad in my case. Got to love it.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Feb 2006)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> obviously you were not in the same CFB Blackdown I was....lol just kidding.


Blackdown is a camp within CFB Borden.


----------



## CI L. Phillips (14 Feb 2006)

LOL Sarah....perhaps i was living in a dream world...or that might have been the sleep deprivation...i think we might have to test that theory that your corps could take mine. Since neither of us are cadets anymore, it should be interesting to see. And to the Zedic...we know that Blackdown is a park with CFB Borden. Having spent my last 5 summers there, and Sarah more than that, we are well aware. We can attribute that to a slip of the tongue, or rather fingers. At Blackdown the two are used interchangeably, even if thats incorrect.


----------



## S.Stewart (3 Mar 2006)

Laura, you were living in a dream world, and i never suffered from lack of sleep, cause i didnt sleep. I think out of our entire coy staff, I pull the most hours as a staff cadet on lines, and put up with the most crap, i mean everytime i had duty with mcleod which was often we had the MP's there, i think i must wear some sort of invisable sign, GOD HATES THIS ONE, DUMP BAD KARMA HERE.


----------



## CI L. Phillips (10 Mar 2006)

I agree with the hours...the Duty gods loved you. I kept tellin you to get that sign looked at...but being you, you refused to go the the MIR. ;D I had a few run-ins with the MPs, good ole MCpl Francuz knew me well. Three hours in the MP shack, almost 4 that night. That was also the night the RSM and CSMs decided to sell out their staff. Good times.


----------



## S.Stewart (12 Mar 2006)

CI L. Phillips said:
			
		

> I agree with the hours...the Duty gods loved you. I kept tellin you to get that sign looked at...but being you, you refused to go the the MIR. ;D I had a few run-ins with the MPs, good ole MCpl Francuz knew me well. Three hours in the MP shack, almost 4 that night. That was also the night the RSM and CSMs decided to sell out their staff. Good times.




Think about it, I blew out my knee, and did a ruck march on it out to the FTX site, and you want me to go about my sign..lol ;D. Man by the 3rd week that MCPL didnt even have to ask me any info he knew it all, my coy, plt, what section i was in charge of, my rank, surname, and first name and could spell both. And the duty God's loved me cause I did my damn job and didnt disapear for hours on end.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

I never heard of that unit before. I was an Air Cadet and our squadrons had (up to) triple digit numbers. How many army cadet squadrons are there in Canada anyway?


----------



## old medic (17 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> I never heard of that unit before. I was an Air Cadet and our squadrons had (up to) triple digit numbers. How many army cadet squadrons are there in Canada anyway?



Google it. or check the RCAC website.


----------



## ciccapt (21 Mar 2006)

What's all this about highland headdress?  2835 Niagara Falls RCACC is affiliated with an artillery unit, and therefore wears a green beret with an artillery badge.
I am a CIC capt with one of The Ontario Regiment cadet corps who, as was previously posted, has invited 2835 cadets to our JLC/SLC at Blackdown for at least the past three years.  They are a good corps, with some good cadets and good officers.  Keep it up.


----------



## S.Stewart (21 Mar 2006)

ciccapt said:
			
		

> What's all this about highland headdress?  2835 Niagara Falls RCACC is affiliated with an artillery unit, and therefore wears a green beret with an artillery badge.
> I am a CIC capt with one of The Ontario Regiment cadet corps who, as was previously posted, has invited 2835 cadets to our JLC/SLC at Blackdown for at least the past three years.  They are a good corps, with some good cadets and good officers.  Keep it up.



Yeah I was there the first year we were invited to do that course with your cadet corps, and yeah we are not a highland regt by any means, your correct, green beret with arty capbrass, actually when I was invited on your JLC/SLC course, I ended up being staff, I didnt have my NSCE, but I had 7 years of cadets and 2 years of staff going for a 3rd, and I had been teaching since silver star, thats pretty much NSCE in the bag..I just never bothered to take it....didnt need to...in my last year of cadets it wasnt gonna do me any good..lol.

That whole setup with the ONTRS is a interesting deal, although the year I was out with you guys, it was brutally cold..lol.


----------



## cadet-drum-major (22 Apr 2006)

I know a few cadets in the 2853 Niagra falls area. They did JLC/ SLC with my regiment. It was a fun experience, instead of being with the sister corps as always, they came and made the week an experience. JLC/ SLC 2006 was AMAZING!


----------

